# did all cub cadet 1811's come standard with hydraulic lift?



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

I might purchase a cub cadet 1811 soon. one thing I'm worried about is will it have hydraulic lift. me and my dad were planning to build a loader out of it


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

tractorwiz72 said:


> I might purchase a cub cadet 1811 soon. one thing I'm worried about is will it have hydraulic lift. me and my dad were planning to build a loader out of it


They came with both a manual or a hydro lift they also had an oppitional front hydro assembly


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

1811's all came with hydraulic lift. The 1810 had manual lift. Front outlets were an option for hydraulic angle on a dozer blade. Every loader designed for those tractors had a separate oil pump to supply more oil flow. The small standard pump on the tractor won't work the loader very fast.
If you go to cubcadet.com and click on parts lookup, you can see the standard equipment for any Cub Cadet.


----------

